# -



## jw (Jul 9, 2012)

-


----------



## Somerset (Jul 9, 2012)

Is Ro-tel some sort of chilli sauce (or a Cologne perhaps)?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 9, 2012)

For Josh Ro-tel is a food additive for everything; maybe even its own food group.
Last time I had Ro-tel they didn't have hot or mild varieties; it was just hot, and they didn't tell you either.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 9, 2012)

Joshua, how long should the chicken breasts be boiled? How long until they are ready?


----------



## Zach (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing, Joshua. This dishes that you share here on the PB are among the few that this single, college aged male can prepare with my poor excuse for cooking "skills". Not to mention they are delicious!


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm guessing the rice needs to go on the BOTTOM on the casserole dish in order to cook properly. 

Well, technically the bottom of the INSIDE of the dish.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 13, 2012)

At 20 minutes, we took it out. It made a pretty presentation (see below), but the rice was still hard.

The Missus stirred it up and put it back in for 10 minutes, uncovered. She also added a little more water. That worked fine, and it was quite tasty.

However, for future purposes (and we think this would be great for church potlucks), does the rice do better if it goes in first (so that it can sit in the liquid)?


----------



## Wayne (Jul 13, 2012)

Isn't this the stuff what nearly keeled ya, Josh, a few days back?

...which makes Pastor Tiim's trying it sorta like the Presbyterian providential supper version of snake-handling!


----------



## Wayne (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh. Hadn't you heard the old saying, "Beware of Greeks bearing salmonella?"


----------

